# Challenge4MTB



## ratpack (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo 

bald ist es wieder soweit:
Mit dem KamiCup 05 in Barntrup beginnt die diesjährige MTB-Vielseitigkeitsserie Challenge4MTB. Nach dem großen Erfolg vom letzten Jahr gibt es in diesem Jahr wieder sieben Rennen aus den verschiedenen Bereichen des Mountainbikesports.

Hier die Termine:

22.05. KamiCup 05 in Barntrup
18.06. Iburg Bergsprint in Bad Driburg
03.07. Hochsollingmarathon in Neuhaus
20.08. Die 3 Stunden von Detmold 
28.08. Downhill Merxhausen
03.09. Bad Pyrmont Marathon
15.10. Nachtglühen in Barntrup

Wir sehen uns!


----------



## friesengeist70 (12. Mai 2005)

hallo dieter,
freue mich schon auf barntrup, hast du wieder schönes wetter bestellt?
ich hoffe es gibt wieder viel zu sehen wie im letzten jahr und die lecker bratwürstchen dürfen auch nicht fehlen.
grüße holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo Jungs,

dann geht's ja bald wieder richtig los. Dieses Jahr bringe ich auf jeden Fall 'ne Tube Sonnencreme zum KamiCup mit, man kennt ja Dieters guten Draht zum Wetterfrosch  
Ich hoffe, es wird wieder so gut (oder noch besser?!) wie im letzten Jahr. Vielleicht ist es ja in Neuhaus ausnahmsweise mal warm + trocken 

P.S. Ihr habt übrigens die Internetadresse vergessen: www.challenge4mtb.de


----------



## Speedhunt (12. Mai 2005)

Moi Didda,

freu mich schon auf den Kami Cup. Wollte am WE bei gutem Wetter mal zum rüberkullern vorbei kommen und meine Bergauftechnik testen


----------



## uwero (14. Mai 2005)

Hi Dieter,

... klasse, jetzt geht´s endlich wieder los. Schade, dass dieses Jahr PB und Kollerbeck nicht im Programm waren. Aber da freuen wir uns natürlich umsomehr auf den Kami-Cup. Tobias + Timm sind schon richtig heiß. Am Sa. fahren wir noch im Harz den XC, da ist das Wochenende richtig gut.

Schöne Grüße auch an Deine Jungs
Uwe & Kids


----------



## Blauergauner (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich hab da mal ne Frage. Wie sieht denn das Programm für den Kamicup aus?

Brot


----------



## ratpack (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr da draußen!
Auf alle Fälle ist wieder Jochen Buchholz mit seiner Trialshow dabei, und nach dem zweiten Lauf gibt es bis zur Siegerehrung den Jumpcontest. Also, schon mal üben.
Außerdem Infostände von verschiedenen MTB-Clubs.

Gruß Dieter

www.challenge4mtb.de www.wekido.de


----------



## kangaroo-power (17. Mai 2005)

..... so dann melde ich mich auch mal ganz brav. In Bad Pyrmont ist es ja erst im September so weit. Aber das wird dann auf jeden Fall richtig gut, Leichte Veränderungen sollen es ein wenig reibungsloser gestalten und zwischenzeitlich habe ich einen trail endeckt, der das highspeed Asphaltstück entschärfen wird.

Wenn ich den von der Forst genehmigt bekomme wird mich der Pöbel dafür loben, umarmen oder auf Händen tragen oder so.....

Nur so viel...... es wird nicht unbedingt leichter!!!!!!.... aber definitiv schöner. 

Werd dann vor dem Rennen mal kundtun wann man sich zur Streckenbesichtigung verabreden kann.


----------



## Bergsieger (18. Mai 2005)

kangaroo-power schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den von der Forst genehmigt bekomme wird mich der Pöbel dafür loben, umarmen oder auf Händen tragen oder so.....



Wir sind der Pöbel!!!!
Wir sind der Pöbel!!!!
Wir sind der Pöbel!!!!
Wir sind der Pöbel!!!!
Wir sind der Pöbel!!!!

         

Vielleicht hilft ja "Bierchen trinken" oder Wacholder, wie es der Lipper macht.


----------



## Speedhunt (18. Mai 2005)

Blauergauner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab da mal ne Frage. Wie sieht denn das Programm für den Kamicup aus?
> 
> Brot



Ich kenn da jemanden, der nen pinken Dainese-Panzer sein eigen nennt. Er kann doch mal eine kleine Stripeinlage, Tabledance oder ähnliches hinlegen     

Dann ham wenigstens die Frauen was zu lachen


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenn da jemanden, der nen pinken Dainese-Panzer sein eigen nennt. Er kann doch mal eine kleine Stripeinlage, Tabledance oder ähnliches hinlegen
> 
> Dann ham wenigstens die Frauen was zu lachen



Schock, meinst du nicht, daß die meisten dann eher die Flucht ergreifen? Diese gewisse Person im pinken Panzer ist ja schon echt krass (ein Wunder, daß es davon 'nen Foto gibt und nicht die Kameralinse zersprungen ist  ) aber nackt  , ich glaub' mir wird schlecht :kotz:  :kotz: 
Das wird ja wieder lustich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (20. Mai 2005)

hallo ihr da draußen,
für alle die nicht auf lack & latex stehen sei gesagt, der northshore ist fertig, zumindest der teil, der im rennen gefahren wird.
wir sehen uns am sonntag    
ciao dieter


----------



## Speedhunt (20. Mai 2005)

das Lauscht sich gut an, Didda. Freu mich auf Sonntag und tu noch mal was gegen das wechselhafte Wetter


----------



## Echinopsis (21. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

nun ist es endlich soweit, die Ausschreibung und Anmeldung für die ersten "3 Stunden von Detmold" sind online 
hier 
Infos und gedruckte Exemplare dazu wird es auch morgen an unserem Infostand beim KamiCup in Barntrup geben. Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten  , der KamiCup ist immer einen Besuch wert, und wenn's nur zu Zukucken und Bratwurtsfuttern   ist.


----------



## Speedhunt (22. Mai 2005)

Wieder zu Hause. Die Veranstaltung (KamiCuo) war mal wieder echt klasse!!! Dickes Lob an Dieter und seine klasse Organisation (auch in Sachen Wetter). Freu mich schon auf´s Nachtglühen im Oktober.

Jetzt kann der Bergsprint von den Fichtenflitzern kommen


----------



## ratpack (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo ihr da draußen,  
so die Ergebnisse vom KamiCup o5 sind online. www.wekido.de
Jetzt freue ich mich erstmal auf den Iburg Bergsprint, das war letztes Jahr schon Klasse.   
Diesmal ist die Strecke noch ein wenig länger und wir starten unten in der Stadt bevor es rauf zur Iburg geht.

Gruß Dieter

www.wekido.de
www.challenge4mtb.de


----------



## uwero (24. Mai 2005)

was sagen die Flitzer und der Dieter: längere Strecke???      

--> da fahre ich erstmal für 5 Tage ins Trainingslager nach Österreich, dann überstehe ich den Start mitten in Driburg und die längere Strecke ....

KamiCup: nochmals unser Lob an dieser Stelle, super Veranstaltung!
       

.. und Tschüss Uwe (nach Diktat im Auto, hä, hä)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhunt (27. Mai 2005)

Nach der CTF gestern hab ich richtig dicke Beine. Bin nix gutes mehr gewöhnt. Bin auf den Bergsprint gespannt, werd aber wahrscheinlich hoffnungslos vergeigen   

Aber: Dabei sein ist alles!!!


----------



## ratpack (30. Mai 2005)

hi,

der bergsprint is cool ... blöd nur, dass es immer bergauf geht    

ne, im ernst, ist ne super veranstaltung und eine tolle strecke. ist auch mal was anderes in einem einzelzeitfahren zu starten.
bin auf alle fälle dabei.

ciao dieter


----------



## Speedhunt (30. Mai 2005)

ratpack schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> der bergsprint is cool ... blöd nur, dass es immer bergauf geht
> 
> ...



Dann justier aber ersma Dein Hinterrad-Lager neu. Bei dem Spiel wie am DO machste die Strecke mitm HR ja doppelt


----------



## ratpack (2. Juni 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Dann justier aber ersma Dein Hinterrad-Lager neu. Bei dem Spiel wie am DO machste die Strecke mitm HR ja doppelt



Hallo,
da gibt es nix mehr zu justieren, das ding ist mittlerweile geschichte. felge durchgebremst und aufgerissen   

naja, bis zum bergsprint solls wohl gerichtet sein.

gruß dieter


----------



## kangaroo-power (3. Juni 2005)

......nun, nachdem ich mich erfolgreich beim Kami-Cup gedrückt habe werd ich dann in Driburg doch mal wieder auf dem Rad sitzen und hoffen, dass ich aus Bad Pyrmont noch einige motivieren kann. Strecke ist ja nicht wirklich schwer sondern einfach nur wirklich anstrengend.... wenn man dann gleich Gas gibt.


----------



## tobi81 (5. Juni 2005)

naja, so schlimm wirds auch nicht, die paar HM mehr sind schnell geschafft.
Dann gibts lecker Bratwurst und Bier, hoffe das Wetter wird richtig   klasse  

                mfg tobis papa


----------



## kangaroo-power (6. Juni 2005)

tobi81 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibts lecker Bratwurst und Bier, hoffe das Wetter wird richtig   klasse



in welcher Reihenfolge (lechz)


----------



## Speedhunt (8. Juni 2005)

Hier meine Reihenfolge: erst Bier um Energie für den Uphill zu bekommen), dann die HM, anschließend Gewicht sammeln für den anstehenden "Abstieg", also Würstchen und alles bei super Wetter    Dieter ist ja anwesend


----------



## ratpack (10. Juni 2005)

hallo ihr da draußen,

vieleicht sollten alle die taktik: 
erst bier, dann bratwurst, dann bergsprint
beherzigen.
das würde meine chancen ein klein wenig erhöhen   
naja, dabei sein ist alles.

bis bald dieter


----------



## tobi81 (10. Juni 2005)

hab gerade mal nach dem Wetter gesehen, sieht für das Wochenende
    nicht so gut aus, aber das ändert sich ja täglich und wenn Dieter kommt
    wirds ja sonnig;-)
    Gerade noch ne Runde gedreht, immer wieder schön diese Anstiege  

                   mfg jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kangaroo-power (13. Juni 2005)

.... das wir richtig heiß beim Bergsprint.
Schön wäre es wenn sich auch mal andere trauen würden. Ist ja nicht so ruppig und steil wie am Garadasee...... eben nur ein "bisschen" steil.


----------



## Speedhunt (13. Juni 2005)

ein bisschen Steil wird okay   Werd zwar eh kläglich vergeigen, aber wird scho' schief gehen


----------



## ratpack (16. Juni 2005)

hallo ihr da draußen!

das passt ja wohl!
zum wochenende wird richtig gutes wetter sein, ist halt ein challenge-wochenende   

das bedeutet beim "iburg bergsprint" sicher massen von zuschauern und autogrammjägern   

man sieht sich


----------



## Speedhunt (17. Juni 2005)

Der Countdown Läuft. In 24 h werd ich wahrscheinlich grad die Lunge ausm Hals spucken


----------



## tobi81 (17. Juni 2005)

genau so wird es sein, bedenke du bist nicht allein  

                    mfg jochen


----------



## Wald-Schrat (18. Juni 2005)

Ja ich denke das wird fein, und erst recht bei Sonnenschein   

Ich bin mit von der Partie, und meine Zeit, die schafft ihr nie!


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Juni 2005)

Na dann verrate uns doch mal deine Zeit, ich wette, wir haben sie sowohl über- wie auch unterboten    Wir haben nämlich Spezialisten für beides  

Es war übrigens richtig schön gestern, gutes Wetter, super Stimmung und viel Schlamm  Ein dickes Lob an die Fichtenflitzer   Ich hoffe, wir sind im August bei den 3 Stunden von Detmold ebenso gut. In zwei Wochen steht aber erstmal wieder Hochsolling an, vielleicht in diesem Jahr ohne Matsch?!?


----------



## Wald-Schrat (19. Juni 2005)

Echinopsis schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann verrate uns doch mal deine Zeit, ich wette, wir haben sie sowohl über- wie auch unterboten    Wir haben nämlich Spezialisten für beides



Das glaube ich gerne    Hatte ne solide 31:20    Fürs vordere Mittelfeld hats dann nachher gereicht. Dafür haben unsere beiden anderen Jungs nen 3. und nen 1. gemacht, für die ich mich dann umso mehr gefreut hab   

Fand die Veranstaltung auch sehr gelungen: alles gut überschaubar, cooler Standort direkt neben der Einkaufsstraße, tolle Stimmung, gelungene Streckenführung, gute Moderation und übertragung usw. und n sehr nettes Fichtenflitzer Team


----------



## ratpack (19. Juni 2005)

hallo ihr da draußen!

klare sache ... 
wer gestern nicht beim bergsprint in bad driburg war, hat was verpasst.
schöne strecke, gut organisiert, und gute stimmung.
ein dickes DANKESCHÖN an die fichtenflitzer.   

wir sehen uns dann am 03. 07. in neuhaus/hochsolling ... 
die challenge4mtb geht weiter
ciao dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhunt (20. Juni 2005)

Für mein erstes CC-Rennen bin ich mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden  

@ Tine: bin doch "nur" 15 Sek langsamer als Du   

Die Veranstaltung war super. Schade nur, dass ich schon so früh wieder weg musste.
Dickes Lob an die Flitzer-Bande


----------



## tobi81 (2. Juli 2005)

so Leuts, morgen gehts weiter!
 53 km Halbmarathon im Solling, wir sind mit unserem Fitnesscenter Spieker
 Team vertreten-hoffe wir kommen alle gut durch und ihr seht unser  Hinterrad    

             mfg fichtenflitzer


----------



## Speedhunt (5. Juli 2005)

Die Anmeldung für die "3 Stunden von Detmold" ist online. Jetzt heißt es für Euch: Fleißig anmelden, damit unser erstes Rennen ein Erfolg für alle wird   

Anmeldung unter www.bike-sport-lippe.de


----------



## Echinopsis (2. August 2005)

Hallo, 

nun sind es nicht einmal mehr drei Wochen bis zu den ersten "3 Stunden von Detmold" und die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren. Inzwischen ist auch ein Höhenprofil der kurzen aber knackigen Strecke online 
Wir hoffen auf eine rege Beteiligung, damit das Rennen ein voller Erfolg wird. Vor dem eigentlichen 3h-Rennen wird es übrigens ein Kinderrennen geben, daß auch dem Nachwuchs die Möglichkeit bietet ganz zwanglos Rennluft zu schnuppern.


----------



## ratpack (3. August 2005)

hi,
nachdem wir in duisburg beim 24h rennen trainiert haben, soll das in detmold wohl klappen.
unser team ist auf alle fälle komplett dabei, schließlich wissen wir was gut ist.
wir sehen uns   

ciao dieter


----------



## friesengeist70 (8. August 2005)

ratpack schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> nachdem wir in duisburg beim 24h rennen trainiert haben, soll das in detmold wohl klappen.
> unser team ist auf alle fälle komplett dabei, schließlich wissen wir was gut ist.
> wir sehen uns
> ...



hehe dieter,
na was denkst du denn? also nach duisburg muss ich mit dem gedanken spielen, das deine jungs echt "treppchen echt" sind   , nächstes jahr sollten wir das auch wieder in angriff nehmen!
ja bald ist es soweit, die 3 stunden von detmold. ich hoffe das der wettergott uns gnädig ist. bis denne der holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ratpack (13. August 2005)

hi holger,
challenge-wetter ist sonnenschein, oder???
und wenn schon, mountainbiker fahren doch bei jedem wetter. 
egal, wir sind auf alle fälle dabei.

bis denne
dieter


----------



## Echinopsis (16. August 2005)

Der Wetterbericht für die nächsten Tage sieht ja richtig gut aus, halbwegs warm und vor allem TROCKEN!!! Wettergott Dieter scheint es also tatsächlich mal wieder geschafft zu haben, gutes Wetter rechtzeitig zum Rennen  
Die Zahl der Voranmeldungen wächst auch stetig seitdem die Vorhersage gut ist.
Aber stimmt schon: Wir sind ja schließlich Mountainbiker, fahren also bei jedem Wetter  
Wir sehen uns dann Samstag bei den ersten 3 Stunden von Detmold


----------



## ratpack (19. August 2005)

hi,

also dann bis morgen.
werd noch ein paar nachmeldungen fürs kids-race mitbringen.
prima das ihr auch für die jüngsten eine extra startzeit eingeplant habt, schließlich sind das die racer von morgen.

ciao dieter


----------



## ratpack (20. August 2005)

hallo ihr fleißigen,

wieder zuhaus, die sachen der kids in der waschmaschine, wird es höchste zeit etwas loszuwerden:
ein dickes lob, klasse sache heute, war ne prima veranstaltung.
das beste: am verpflegungsstand sogar frisches wasser zum brille reinigen, da merkt man, dass mountainbiker für mountainbiker organisieren.
vielen dank für das schöne rennen!
wir sehen uns dann in merxhausen ... 

ciao dieter


----------



## Speedhunt (22. August 2005)

Hi Leutz,

kurzes Statement: Die Anspannung war bei allen beteiligten Organisatoren groß. Klappt alles, haben wir an alles gedacht etc.
Fakt ist, dass es für unsere Begriffe super gelaufen ist. Sicherlich wird nächstes Jahr der ein oder andere Punkt etwas überarbeitet, alles in allem gesehen, war es aber eine runde Sache.

@Dieter: Danke für die Lorbeeren, die Idee mit der Brillenreinigungsstation kam jedoch von einem Zuschauer während des Kids-Race. Die Umsetzung hat die Verpflegungsstation dann mit dem Hausmeister wohl durchgeführt. 

@all: Solltet Ihr Lob und/oder Kritik äußern wollen, tut Euch bitte keinen Zwang an: www.bike-sport-lippe.de im Forum oder per Mail an [email protected]


zum Schluß noch Danke an:

- die Fahrer, ohne Euch hätte die Veranstaltung nicht funktioniert
- die Zuschauer, ohne Euch wäre es an der Strecke und auf dem Platz langweilig gewesen
- die Helfer, ohne Euch hätten wir es alleine nicht geschaft


----------



## Blauergauner (22. August 2005)

Hi,
haben heute die letzten Arbeiten fürs 3 Stunden Rennen abgeschlossen.

Insgesamt eine gelungene Veranstaltung, besonders unter den klimatischen Bedingungen...
Habe von Fahrern, wie Zuschauer nur positive Meinungen gehört.
Zugegeben, die Duschen waren etwas weit weg, wird aber nächstes Jahr geändert.

Tja, das Rennen ist Vergangenheit...jetzt beginnen die Planungen für nächstes Jahr...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ratpack (23. August 2005)

hallo ihr da draußen,

am kommenden wochenende geht es wieder bergab mit uns.
Downhill in Merxhausen!
allen, die sich noch nicht entschieden haben, möchte ich sagen, mitmachen lohnt sich. der kurs ist fahrbar. man kann springen, muss aber nicht. ich selber bin im letzten jahr das rennen mitgefahren und ohne sturz heil unten angekommen. letztendlich entscheidet man durch sein tempo, ob man springt oder einfach über die hindernisse rollt. 
da hartmut und sein team bestimmt wieder alles gut organisiert hat, wird das team rat pack auf alle fälle am samstag schon anreisen, um ein schönes wochenende an und auf der strecke zu verbringen. 
ich hoffe ich sehe euch    
ciao dieter


----------



## Speedhunt (23. August 2005)

Hey Dieter,

dass Ihr am Samstag schon anreist, lässt mich komplett neu überlegen. Hatte eigentlich vor erst Sonntag früh zu kommen. Werd aber auch mal mit alberto & Co. Rücksprache halten und mich dann entscheiden )


----------



## Echinopsis (23. August 2005)

Moin moin,

nach einer kurzen Beratung mit Joscha und Bikinipie   war ich ja schon am überlegen, ob ich doch mitfahren soll. Nachdem ich aber am Samstag so einen netten kleinen Flyer in die Finger bekommen habe, in dem was von "Knie- und Ellbogenschoner sind Pflicht, Protektorenweste wird dringend empfohlen" oder so ähnlich stand, werde ich wohl nur zu kucken kommen.
Langsam fahren ist blöd, entweder ganz oder garnicht. Für ersteres fehlen mir aber nicht nur die Klamotten, sondern auch das Bike. Bin wohl etwas Marathon-lastig ausgestattet


----------



## heliusdh (23. August 2005)

Ich habe letzte WOche mit Hartmuth die Strecke besichtigt und wir sind der Meinung das, das jeder fahren kann. Springen muß keiner!!!! Es gibt überall Chicken-Ways. Mit einem DH Bike hat man nich immer einen Vorteil, da die Strecke auch etwas bergauf bzw gerade ist und man etwas treten muß . Ich denke jeder wird seinen Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heliusdh (23. August 2005)

@Echinopsis: Auch mit einem Matrathonbike ist es zu fahren. Sattel runter, stehen und schön langsam rantasten, dann funktioniert das schon


----------



## ratpack (23. August 2005)

@ echinopsis

kneifen gilt nicht!
da ich weiß wie du fährst und auch wie die strecke ist, kann ich nur sagen fahr mal ruhig mit. kommt samstag, dann ist reichlich zeit zum üben.
die samstaganreise ist auch partytechnisch günstiger   
ciao dieter


----------



## Speedhunt (23. August 2005)

@Tine: Genau, kneifen gilt nicht. DH hört sich schlimmer an, als es letztendlich ist. Lasst uns Samstag noch nen Trainingstag einlegen und dann kannst Du immer noch entscheiden, ob Du mitfahren möchtest oder nicht. Schienbeinschoner und Ellenbogenschoner sollte auch kurzfristig leihbar sein. Alberto?
Zum Fahren würd ich evtl. das Scott empfehlen, da es ein wenig kleiner und wendiger ist als dein Fully 
Ausserdem fährst Du doch hier in der Ecke auch so ziemlich alles, von Bodenwellen über Steilpassagen und Wurzeltrails. Viel mehr ist es nicht, nur halt in einigen bereichen künstlich angelegt


----------



## Echinopsis (23. August 2005)

Wenn die moppeligen Zwillinge  mich mitnehmen, rücke ich eh schon Samstag an. Männerwochenende können die am Bodensee machen  . Dass das Hardtail mit 580mm Oberrohr, 80mm Federweg, V-Brakes und Sattelüberhöhung dafür so toll ist glaube ich allerdings nicht   der einzige Vorteil ist wohl, daß das Ding nix mit Leichtbau zu tun hat. Vielleicht sollte ich im Keller nach den Rizer suchen und den Vorbau wieder umdrehen. Aber nagelt mich bloß nicht fest, ich kucke mir das Ganze erst in aller Ruhe an 
Menschen mit Pizzateller großen Bremsscheiben, fetten Laufrädern und genug Federweg haben da gut Lachen...


----------



## heliusdh (23. August 2005)

Das wird schon  einfach testen und Du wirst sehen, das geht super 

Denkt an die Knie und Ellenbogenschoner. Wenn ich komme bringe ich zwei paar und noch einen Brustpanzer extra mit


----------



## Eckard (24. August 2005)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch ein bischen gucken kommen und erfahre beim 
Frühstück, daß eine Geburtstags-Einladung für Sonntag vorliegt. 
Schade    oder halt auch nicht. 

Wenn es aber ein leckeres Frühstück gibt, dann könnte ich evtl. mein
schnellstes Bike überreden, mal kurz dort hin zu düsen. 

Also, wie sieht es damit aus?


----------



## Blauergauner (25. August 2005)

Juhu,
werde wohl auch nach Merxhausen kommen. Wenn der Rotor fertig ist, vielleicht  per Rad. Muß mal nach einer geeigneten Route suchen...

Bergabfahren? Kein Laktat in den Beinen?   Mal schauen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Speedhunt (25. August 2005)

@christian: Mach mal. Wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Speedhunt (29. August 2005)

Soo,

Das WE ist gelaufen, Wetter war klasse und es hat einige schöne Sachen zu sehen gegeben.
Leider hat am Samstag Abend ein sehr unschöner Sturz die Laune zum bergabfahren getrübt. An dieser Stelle alles Gute und weiterhin Gute Genesung an Marco. Hoffe, der Sturz sah schlimmer aus, als er letztendlich war.

Alles in allem fand ich die Veranstaltung wieder gelungen. Kutti und sein Team haben weitestgehend alles im Griff.

Besonderer Dank noch mal an Hartmut und seine Familie, ohne die die Veranstaltung gar nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhunt (30. August 2005)

so,

Am Samstag steigt der Marathon im Käguruhland (besser bekannt als Bad Pyrmont). Wenn das Wetter bloß bis dahin hält 

Rad wird diese Woche noch mal kurz durchgecheckt und dann kann der Marathon kommen  . Bin gespannt.


----------



## Eckard (31. August 2005)

Das Wetter wird schon passen.

Ich bin aber gespannt, wie die neue, trailigere Strecke aussieht. 
Das *"Senior Kangaroo"* hat wohl nochmal einiges an Wacholder investiert.


----------



## ratpack (1. September 2005)

noch mehr trials und wir müssen uns sorgen um den förster machen   

und noch ne neuigkeit:
die ausschreibung für das nachtglühen ist online. www.wekido.de
da es diesmal livemusik mit der instant-apparello-band gibt dürft ihr die partylaune nicht vergessen.   

ciao dieter


----------



## Speedhunt (5. September 2005)

Marathon in Pyrmont war super. Geiles Wetter, super Stimmung, phantastische Strecke. Werde nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein!!!


----------



## uwero (6. September 2005)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Marathon in Pyrmont war super. Geiles Wetter, super Stimmung, phantastische Strecke. Werde nächstes Jahr wieder dabei sein!!!




STIMMT!  Großes Lob an Flying Senior Beuteltier und Racing Cop 110 Leader Detlev und seine Truppe. Nächstes Jahr sind wir sicher wieder dabei.

Gruß Uwe&Co.


----------



## Leinetiger (16. September 2005)

um was für eine strecke und wie viel km handelt es sich beim hachtglühen in barntrup?`???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (16. September 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> um was für eine strecke und wie viel km handelt es sich beim hachtglühen in barntrup?`???




Viel zu lang, die schaffst Du nie  --> Fahrzeit ca. 1.30 min (nicht Stunden). Genau richtig für das letzte Rennen des Jahres!!!!


----------



## Leinetiger (16. September 2005)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaas???

ach ist das so nen uphill???


----------



## uwero (16. September 2005)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaas???



Lass Dich nicht erschrecken. Es ist eine Mischung aus DH- u. Jumpstrecke, sowie einer schnellen XC-Runde. Für mich sind die Rennen im www.wekido.de mit die besten der Saison. Gemütliche Atmosphäre direkt an der Strecke, tolle Orga und viel Spaß. Mein Resumeé: hinfahren lohnt sich auf jeden Fall!

.... außerdem gibt´s ja zwei Läufe pro Teilnehmer!


----------



## friesengeist70 (22. September 2005)

moin zusammen,
he dieter! ich habe gehört das du dieses jahr ne coole liveband hast? ich freue mich schon tierisch drauf,
bis denne der holger


----------



## ratpack (23. September 2005)

hallo ihr da draußen,
hallo friesengeist,

die band ist klasse, wenn du mehr wissen möchtest: www.instant-apparello.de
aber das wichtigste bleibt natürlich das rennen, wir sind schon schwer am vorbereiten.
ciao dieter


----------



## friesengeist70 (24. September 2005)

he dieter,
das wird ja voll die geile veranstalltung dieses jahr. da können wir dann voll abrocken, meine güte voll die vip veranstalltung.
bis denne der holger


----------



## Leinetiger (25. September 2005)

die eine challenge ist nicht mal zu ende, da frage ich schon ganz dreist für das nächste jahr 
stehen schon die rennen fest? auch wann die sind?


----------



## Speedhunt (26. September 2005)

HI Leinetiger,

Der Arbeitskreis setzt sich nach dem letzten Rennen zusammen und bespricht sich für das nächste Jahr. Denke, dass vor Mitte Dezember noch keine neuen Termine feststehen werden.


----------



## kangaroo-power (27. September 2005)

... eins steht schon fest!!! Bad Pyrmont Marathon am 02.09.2006 !!! Die Anderen folgen sicherlich zum Jahresende, also ab und zu auf die Challenge Seite klicken und schon klappt es!!


----------



## Blauergauner (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Strecke fürs Nachtglühen aus? Gibt´s da Veränderungen gegenüber dem Vorjahr?
Waren doch so 500m Highspeed, gell?

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enok (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wir waren heute in Barntrup und haben die Strecke getestet. Gibt keine Veränderungen zum Vorjahr, ist alles gut fahrbar. 

Bis nächste Woche


----------



## Speedhunt (10. Oktober 2005)

He He,

werde mit getunetem Bike an den Start gehen


----------



## ratpack (10. Oktober 2005)

hallo,
die vorbereitungen laufen auf hochtouren ... bis zum rennen werden noch ein paar sächelchen hinzukommen.

gruß dieter


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Oktober 2005)

ratpack schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> die vorbereitungen laufen auf hochtouren ... bis zum rennen werden noch ein paar sächelchen hinzukommen.
> 
> gruß dieter



Soso, ein paar "Sächelchen"?! Ich ahne fürchterliches  , gab's da nicht so schlammverkrustete Baumstammhindernisse, die irgendwann im Sommer mal die Reise nach Barntrup angetreten haben...?

Ich freue mich trotzdem aufs Rennen, Wetter soll auch gut bleiben. Das wird 'ne prima Party  Wir sehen uns Samstag...


----------



## friesengeist70 (15. Oktober 2005)

huhu,
heute ist ja dann endlich soweit, das nachtglühen (the ultimate nightglow race @ barntrup), freue mich schon drauf, der holger


----------



## Eckard (16. Oktober 2005)

Essen und Bierchen waren auf jeden Fall gut und günstig.   

Aber wie schon von mir vermutet, war es doch 

_*Dunkel und Kalt!!*_


----------



## Enok (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 
jetzt ist die Challenge4MTB für 2005 leider schon wieder vorbei. 
Der Saisonabschluss gestern in Barntrup war allererste Sahne. Super Stimmung, super Strecke (sogar den Northshore-Trail kann man fahren), super Leute, super Musik, super...
Im nächsten Jahr bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder mit von der Partie.


----------



## uwero (16. Oktober 2005)

Enok schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> jetzt ist die Challenge4MTB für 2005 leider schon wieder vorbei.



     

STIMMT !

     

War mal wieder ´ne super Veranstaltung beim Dieter und seinen Kids! Absolut gelungen und ein würdiger Challenge-Abschluss. Großes Lob auch für die Startgelder bei den Wekidos und die Nice-Price-Shirts - so machen Veranstaltungen Spaß.

Insgesamt war die Challenge4MTB rundum gelungen und wir freuen uns schon auf´s nächste Jahr!

    

Ich möchte dieses Forum auch dafür nutzen unsere Anregungen (keine Kritik an 2005!!!) für 2006 kundzutun, vielleicht kommen ja noch weitere Vorschläge von Teilnehmern hinzu:

1. Früherer Beginn wie 2004, erste Veranstaltung wieder im April 2006
2. Wieder ein (oder zwei) echte(s) XC-Rennen, vielleicht kommt ja Dransfeld, Springe o.ä. als Rennen in Betracht
3. Keine 3 Wochenenden hintereinander Challenge-Rennen
4. Punktewertung ohne Durchmischung mit Lizenzfahrern, 2004 fand ich gut, wer bei  einem der ersten drei Rennen da war, war in der Serienwertung, Klasseneinteilung für Streichresultate fand ich auch gut (überschaubarere Wertung)
5. Challenge- und familienfreundliche Startgelder beim Solling-MA
6. Sonst --> nix, war alles klasse

Gruss an alle Teilnehmer und Organisatoren!
Uwe + Kids aus dem kleinen niedersächsischem Dorf .... (war ein netter Vergleich gestern abend)


----------



## Eckard (17. Oktober 2005)

Wie wäre es, die Vorschläge im Challenge-Forum zu posten?

Ich fange gleich mal an......    

Nein, Ihr müsst jetzt keine Angst bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kangaroo-power (18. Oktober 2005)

... tja, ich kann da nur sagen nach der Serie ist vor der Serie!!! Wir arbeiten mit Hochtouren daran, dass wir im nächsten Jahr wieder ein CC-Rennen in der Serie haben werden.
Einige Modelle gibt es da schon.

Bildchen vom Nachtglühen hab ich schon ein paar eingestellt


http://www.briese-at-sports.de/html/bilder_nachtgluhen.html


----------



## uwero (18. Oktober 2005)

kangaroo-powerBildchen vom Nachtglühen hab ich schon ein paar eingestellt

[url schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.briese-at-sports.de/html/bilder_nachtgluhen.html[/url]



Hi Detlev,

super Bilder, kannst Du mir unsere mal in XXL mailen? Danke + Gruß Uwe


----------



## friesengeist70 (25. Dezember 2005)

hallo freunde des schmutzaufwirbelns,
wie sieht's denn 2006 so mit der planung der challenge4mtb aus? vielleicht gibt es ja schon nen paar termine, damit sich der ein oder andere sich das schonmal in den kalender eintragen kann.
viele grüße der holger  

die "3 stunden von detmold" sind am 19. august 2006


----------



## ratpack (25. Dezember 2005)

na klar,
der kamicup ist am 21. mai.
und zwar auf neuer langer strecke. da sind dann einige hügel und northshore elemente mehr dabei.
ach ja: das nachtglühen findet am 14.10. statt.
gruß dieter


----------



## blacktin (28. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
finden die "Drei Stunden von Detmold" wieder auf der bekannten Strecke statt?
Und gibts wieder 3 Stunden Regen???
CU


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo blacktin,

die 3 Stunden von Detmold finden auf jeden Fall wieder am Sommertheater statt. Ob es eine Verlängerung/Veränderung der Strecke geben wird, ist noch nicht entschieden. Wir arbeiten dran  .
Bei gutem Wetter könnte man die Strecke vielleicht künstlich bewässern  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blacktin (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
die "künstliche Bewässerung" überlegt euch lieber nochmal. Das Rennen könnte doch bei trockener Strecke auch Spaß machen.
Gut fand ich aber im letzten Jahr, dass ihr einen Schaltwerkreinigungsservice an der Strecke hattet, sonst wär wohl nix mehr gegangen.
CU


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Januar 2006)

Keine Panik, es gibt natürlich auch bei staubtrockenem Wetter keine künstliche Bewässerung der Strecke. Vielleicht haben wir ja dieses Jahr Sonnenschein und angenehme Temparaturen.  Dann könnten wir ja evtl. einen "Kettenentstaubungsservice" anbieten...


----------



## Hippopotamus (6. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

gibts schon weiter Renntermine für 2006? Die Internetseite scheint noch nicht aktualisiert zu sein. Hier stehen bis jetzt nur Pyrmont, KamiCup, Nachtglühen und das Rennen in Detmold. Sind das wieder die gleichen Rennen wie 2005 oder gibt es Änderungen? Hier im Thread stand irgendwo was von nem CrossCountry-Rennen. Gibts da schon Infos?

Nilpferd


----------



## ratpack (7. Januar 2006)

Hallo Hippo,
die Aktualisierung der Internetseite erfolgt in wenigen Tagen. Noch sind ein paar organisatorische Dinge zu klären. Neben den o.g. Rennen ist natürlich auch der Iburg Bergsprint wieder dabei. UND ein oder zwei XC-Rennen! So werden es in diesem Jahr in der Challenge4MTB wieder sieben bis acht spannende Rennen werden.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Hippopotamus (10. Januar 2006)

Super! Vielen Dank für die Info  Dann kann ich mir die bekannten Termine schonmal freihalten.
Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Strecke vom KamiCup erweitert wird. Stimmt das? Bin halt neugierig


----------



## Leinetiger (10. Januar 2006)

Als Lizenzfahrer, kann man die Challenge auch 2006 nicht gewinnen oder?


----------



## ratpack (11. Januar 2006)

Hippopotamus schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Strecke vom KamiCup erweitert wird. Stimmt das? Bin halt neugierig


Das stimmt. Ich hab es noch nicht nachgemessen, aber im Moment sind wir dabei viele Tonnen Schotter auf mehrere hundert Meter neuer Strecke zu verteilen. Natürlich kommen auch neue "Nettigkeiten", Sprünge, Steilkurven, Anlieger und Northshore-Elemente dazu. Ich werde demnächst noch ein paar Fotos bei www.bike-sport-lippe.de reinstellen. 
Ciao Dieter


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Januar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Als Lizenzfahrer, kann man die Challenge auch 2006 nicht gewinnen oder?



Ich denke nein. Als Lizenzfahrer kannst du zwar die einzelnen Rennen fahren und wirst dann gesondert gewertet, in die Serienwertung kommst du aber nicht. Das Ganze soll ja gerade den Hobbyfahrern eine Chance bieten. Serien für Lizenzfahrer gibt es ja mehrere, reine Hobbyrennserien sind dagegen eine Seltenheit. 
Natürlich bist du trotzdem bei den Rennen willkommen  .


----------



## ratpack (17. Januar 2006)

Echinopsis schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich bist du trotzdem bei den Rennen willkommen  .


So ist es. Natürlich können bei jedem Rennen auch Lizensler starten, nur eben nicht in der Serienwertung. Für "unseren" KamiCup 06 würde es bei Bedarf sicherlich auch eine extra Lizenswertung geben.
Aber was heißt schon Lizens? - der Sport soll Spaß machen, und zwar allen!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## kleinenbremer (17. Januar 2006)

Die Sachen von Pyrmont und Detmold interessieren mich. Gibts da ne offizielle Website von?

Bad Pyrmont ist wohl ein Marathon, nicht war nicht?

Freu, Rennen in meiner nähe

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (17. Januar 2006)

Hi kleinenbremer,

das Rennen in Bad Pyrmont ist ein Marathon über 36 bzw. 72 km mit einer absolut genialen Strecke. Infos findest du unter http://www.briese-at-sports.de/.
Die Seite vom 3 Stunden-Rennen in Detmold ist http://www.bike-sport-lippe.de, unter "Unser Rennen". Da stehen die Infos vom letzten Jahr, die Aktualisierung folgt demnächst. Da kannst du dir aber schonmal einen Überblick verschaffen, Termin für dieses Jahr ist der 19.August.
Die anderen Rennen der Challenge4MTB sind aber auf jeden Fall auch eine Überlegung wert. Ich habe mir 2004 auch zuerst nur zwei Rennen rausgepickt und bin dann doch die ganze Serie gefahren. Macht wirklich Spaß  Die ganze Serie gibt's unter http://www.challenge4mtb.de


----------



## Leinetiger (17. Januar 2006)

Bei den Ergebnissen und Punktelisten aus dem Vorjahr, ist mir aufgefallen, das Lizenzler, wie z.B. Andre Kleindienst für den MTB-Cup im Hochsolling trotzdem Punkte bekommen haben?


----------



## ratpack (18. Januar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Ergebnissen und Punktelisten aus dem Vorjahr, ist mir aufgefallen, das Lizenzler, wie z.B. Andre Kleindienst für den MTB-Cup im Hochsolling trotzdem Punkte bekommen haben?


Hallo Leinetiger.
Leider ist es nicht immer zu erkennen wer Lizensler ist und wer nicht. In diesem Jahr wird aber mehr darauf geachtet, dass nur Hobbyfahrer in die Serienwertung kommen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## kleinenbremer (19. Januar 2006)

Schei... Das Detmolder Rennen ist schon mal raus, da steht grade mein Umzug und Studienbeginn(Vorkurse,...) an.... So ein Mist.

Christian


----------



## kleinenbremer (19. Januar 2006)

Oh, Pyrmont ja auch, AARGH! Egal, irgendwie muss dat passen.


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Januar 2006)

wär cool, wenn man dann mal eine Liste zusammenfassen könnte, welche Rennen und wann die Rennen stattfinden. Ich wollte gerne so früh wie möglich meine Saison planen...


----------



## ratpack (20. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leinetiger,
wir warten nur noch auf einen Veranstalter, dann werden in der nächsten Woche alle Termine der Challege4MTB bekanntgegeben. Und zwar unter: Challenge4MTB 
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Leinetiger (20. Januar 2006)

du hast das .de vergessen 

Sehen uns bei der Challenge...


----------



## friesengeist70 (21. Januar 2006)

ratpack schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leinetiger,
> wir warten nur noch auf einen Veranstalter, dann werden in der nächsten Woche alle Termine der Challege4MTB bekanntgegeben. Und zwar unter: Challenge4MTB
> Gruß Dieter



moin dieter,
jau dann können wir ja endlich die saison aufmachen  , jetzt muss es nur noch angenehmer draußen werden und die sache ist geritzt.

bis dahin der holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (21. Januar 2006)

friesengeist70 schrieb:
			
		

> moin dieter,
> jau dann können wir ja endlich die saison aufmachen  , jetzt muss es nur noch angenehmer draußen werden und die sache ist geritzt.
> 
> bis dahin der holger




JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

da gebe ich Euch recht ...... langsam wird´s wieder Zeit.

Heute sind wir ein Trainingsrennen gefahren -> www.mtb-team-wolfsburg.de , Regen, Schlamm, schwerer XC-Kurs, trotzdem hat´s viel Spaß gemacht.

Bis bald, schöne Grüße
Uwe


----------



## ratpack (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
ich hoffe, dass in dieser Woche die Termine ins Web kommen. Wir hatten noch auf einen Veranstalter gewartet.
Schön, dass Ihr wieder dabei sein wollt, wir sehen uns dann spätestens beim KamiCup am 21.05. auf der neuen Strecke!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## uwero (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo Dieter,

na logo, klar dass wir wieder bei der Challenge dabei sind. Meine Jungs sind jetzt schon wieder ganz heiß darauf. Tina wird in diesem Jahr wohl auch die ersten Rennen bestreiten. Dein Versprechen mit der Teilnahme am KamiCup hat sie bis heute nicht vergessen.....

Sonst haben wir jetzt die Eiskälte in Nds. Bin heute bei -6.5° 2h auf dem Bike gewesen - irgendwie ging es ganz schön langsam vorwärts .....

Grüß Deine Jungs + Mädels von uns
Uwe


----------



## jochem61 (23. Januar 2006)

Hi Uwe, bei der Kälte biken ist nicht so pralle.
 Hab mir letzte Woche schon ne Erkältung eingefangen, laufe jetzt
 wieder ein bissl damit ich fit bleibe;-)

 Noch eine Rotermund?? Dann gibet ja bald Rabatt.
 Fährste dieses Jahr im Solling??

                mfg jochen


----------



## uwero (23. Januar 2006)

jochem61 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Uwe, bei der Kälte biken ist nicht so pralle.
> Hab mir letzte Woche schon ne Erkältung eingefangen, laufe jetzt
> wieder ein bissl damit ich fit bleibe;-)
> 
> ...




Mensch Jochen, lange nichts gehört .....

Mit der Erkältung hast Du recht. Vorhin bin ich bei -10° eine Stunde gefahren - irgendwie geht´s wirklich nicht richtig vorwärts. In allen Streckenabschnitten bin ich min. 1 Gang kleiner gefahren als sonst ..... Trotzdem habe ich bei viel Training wenig Stress mit einer Erkältung. Mich hatte es Weihnachten ziemlich erwischt, 2 x Antibiotika usw.. Jetzt bin ich scheinbar unangreifbar    

Klar noch ´ne Rotermund. Tina will mit Ihren 7 Jahren jetzt auch in die Challenge einsteigen. Ich bin daher logischerweise für eine zukünftige U11-Klasse.

Solling? Na ja mal sehen, wenn wir dann alle mitfahren sind wir ja lockere 90 Startgeld los ..... ist ja echt familienfreundlich, aber vielleicht gibt es ja seitens des Fremdenverkehrsamts noch eine Lösung.

Dafür gleichen aber die anderen, netten, günstigen, ebenfalls klasse organisierten Challenge-Rennen alles wieder aus.      

Schöne Grüße
Uwe


----------



## ratpack (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo Uwe,
zumindest beim KamiCup wird es ab diesem Jahr eine Klasse U 11 geben. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren eine starke Zunahme in dieser Altersgruppe gehabt und ich bin der Meinung, dass auch die Kidsklassen mit dem nötigen Ernst und Respekt gestartet werden sollten, denn das sind die Racer von Morgen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (24. Januar 2006)

ratpack schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Uwe,
> zumindest beim KamiCup wird es ab diesem Jahr eine Klasse U 11 geben. Wir haben in den letzten Jahren eine starke Zunahme in dieser Altersgruppe gehabt und ich bin der Meinung, dass auch die Kidsklassen mit dem nötigen Ernst und Respekt gestartet werden sollten, denn das sind die Racer von Morgen.
> Gruß Dieter




Ach Dieter, Du warst mir ja immer schon soooooooo symphatisch .....         

Die Entscheidung finde ich sehr gut. Letztes Jahr gab´s bei vielen Veranstaltungen bereits eine U11-Klasse (Harz, Naumburg, usw.).

Schöne Grüße
Uwe


----------



## Speedhunt (25. Januar 2006)

Moinsen,

dann müssen wir uns ja dieses Jahr richtig warm anziehen, bei so vielen Rotermunds am Start   
Freu mich auf die Serie!!!!


----------



## uwero (25. Januar 2006)

Speedhunt schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> dann müssen wir uns ja dieses Jahr richtig warm anziehen, bei so vielen Rotermunds am Start
> Freu mich auf die Serie!!!!




      

Keine Angst Speedhunt unsere Kleine wird Dich beim Kami-Cup noch nicht versägen ........

        

.... aber ich trainiere sie bereits, vielleicht klappt´s dann ja beim Solling-Marathon auf der Langstrecke!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## kangaroo-power (25. Januar 2006)

In Sachen Challenge gibt es etwas unerwartetes.

Nach Lage der Dinge wird wohl das ultimative und überaus kultige Rennen in

*Kollerbeck*

stattfinden.
Eigentlich sind nur noch Kleinigkeiten zu regeln und ich denke in kurzer zeit darf ich das endgültig bestätigen !!

the first senior kangaroo


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Januar 2006)

kangaroo-power schrieb:
			
		

> In Sachen Challenge gibt es etwas unerwartetes.
> 
> Nach Lage der Dinge wird wohl das ultimative und überaus kultige Rennen in
> 
> ...


Oh, wer hätte das gedacht! Bin das Rennen beim letzten Mal, also 2004, mitgefahren und fand's gut. Die Strecke strotzt zwar nicht vor technischen Ansprüchen, ist aber trotzdem sehr schön gewesen. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall, dass das Kollerbecker CC-Rennen doch nicht tot ist


----------



## kangaroo-power (26. Januar 2006)

Kollerbeck is beck !  

Es wird das zweite Rennen der Serie sein, somit stehen alle Termine fest !!


*21. Mai KamiCup
03. Juni Kollerbeck
17. Juni Bergsprint Driburg
09. Juli Springe
19. Aug. Detmold
27. Aug. Merxhausen
02. Sep. Bad Pyrmont
14. Okt. Nachtglühen
*​
Also liebe Racer 

http://www.challenge4mtb.de/ ..... ist es zu schwer, bist du zu schwach .... 

the first senior kangaroo


----------



## Leinetiger (26. Januar 2006)

was ist mit dem hochsolling?


----------



## uwero (26. Januar 2006)

kangaroo-power schrieb:
			
		

> Kollerbeck is beck !
> 
> Es wird das zweite Rennen der Serie sein, somit stehen alle Termine fest !!
> 
> ...



Suuuuuuuuuuuuper Kangaroooo + Mit-Organisatoren!!!!!

Kollerbeck ist dabei - klasse! Hier muß es heißen: Kollerbeck is Becki! 
Springe ist dabei - klasse!

alle bekannten Rennen sind dabei - klasse!
wo ist denn der Solling-Marathon?????? - ohne Worte  



Schöne Grüße
Uwe


----------



## NeoRC (26. Januar 2006)

Kollerbeck ist genau dem Wochenende wo das MTB Bikefestival 2006 in Willingen stattfindet

Gruß
NeoRC


----------



## kangaroo-power (26. Januar 2006)

Der Sollingmarathon ist in diesem Jahr nicht in der Serie. Ob das für die Zukunft auch so sein wird wir man sehen, in diesem Jahr ist es jedenfalls so!!

Nicht traurig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (27. Januar 2006)

*
12. Aug. 24h Duisburg
19. Aug. Detmold
27. Aug. Merxhausen
02. Sep. Bad Pyrmont
10. Sep. Plettenburg
16. Aug. Bad Salzdetfurth

*

Na, wenn das mal kein voller Terminkalender ist


----------



## kangaroo-power (27. Januar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> *
> 12. Aug. 24h Duisburg
> 19. Aug. Detmold
> 27. Aug. Merxhausen
> ...



Nimm Detmold und Merxhausen mit, damit du für Bad Pyrmont fit bist.


----------



## jochem61 (30. Januar 2006)

kangaroo-power schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sollingmarathon ist in diesem Jahr nicht in der Serie. Ob das für die Zukunft auch so sein wird wir man sehen, in diesem Jahr ist es jedenfalls so!!
> 
> Nicht traurig sein



 Auch wenn er nicht zur Serie gehört, werde trotzdem dabei sein.
 Kann ja nur besser werden 

                  mfg jochen


----------



## uwero (1. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Na, wenn das mal kein voller Terminkalender ist




Na, da hast Du Dir ja richtig ´was vorgenommen .....


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Februar 2006)

N'Abend allerseits,

beim Rumstöbern im Netz habe ich gesehen, dass die Challenge4MTB-Homepage jetzt aktualisiert ist. Das sind jetzt die neuen Termine und Beschreibungen für die Rennen drauf.


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Februar 2006)

Dieses Jahr gibt es ja 3 Streichresultate, letztes Jahr waren es doch nur 2 oder?
Das Freut mich 

@Uwe, schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, dort ist die erwähnte FSA Carbon Kurbel drin


----------



## blacktin (4. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr gibt es ja 3 Streichresultate, letztes Jahr waren es doch nur 2 oder?


Hallo Leinetiger,
in diesem Jahr sind es auch acht Rennen.
CU


----------



## uwero (4. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> @Uwe, schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, dort ist die erwähnte FSA Carbon Kurbel drin



Hi Leinetiger,

was wiegt Dein neues Bike? Die Kurbeln sehen sehr gut aus. 

Ich habe heute mein 2006er Team-Bike abgeholt: Scott Scale 10, SRAM X0, Avid Carbon, Mavic UST, usw..          

Da werde ich aber noch einiges ändern. Als neues Gesamtgewicht strebe ich <9 kg an..

Schöne Grüße Uwe ..... wird Zeit, dass die Saison anfängt .....


----------



## Leinetiger (6. Februar 2006)

Es hat leider noch ca. 9,3 kg, dies wird sich aber im laufe der Saison auf <9 kg ändern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (14. Februar 2006)

Moin,

ist jemand von euch in den vergangenen Jahren schon das Rennen in Springe gefahren? Das ist ja in diesem Jahr neu in der Challenge. Wie ist die Strecke und die Stimmung da so? Die Beschreibung der Strecke auf der Homepage hört sich ja recht vielversprechend an.


----------



## Leinetiger (14. Februar 2006)

Mir persönlich hat es nicht so sehr gefallen, jedenfalls nicht von der Organisation, da ist sehr viel schief gelaufen, gerade mit der Startreinfolge...

Die Strecke ist wirklich geil gewesen, aber geht doch ganz schön in die Beine, gerade der letzte Anstieg...


----------



## uwero (15. Februar 2006)

Echinopsis schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ist jemand von euch in den vergangenen Jahren schon das Rennen in Springe gefahren? Das ist ja in diesem Jahr neu in der Challenge. Wie ist die Strecke und die Stimmung da so? Die Beschreibung der Strecke auf der Homepage hört sich ja recht vielversprechend an.



Hi Tine,

das Rennen und auch die Stimmung in Springe sind super. Wir waren die letzten beiden Jahre dort und uns hat´s immer gut gefallen. Das Rennen passt von der Stimmung gut in die Challenge.

Die Srecke ist typisch für ein XC-Rennen: Nach dem Start geht´s erstmal heftig bergauf, dann technisch bergab, nach einigen schnellen Waldpassagen kommt der heftige letzte Anstieg. Leinetiger hat recht: das Ding geht in die Beine. Im letzten Jahr wurden einige Läufe an diesem Anstieg entschieden.

Schöne Grüße nach Detmold, wir sehen uns spätestens "beim Dieter"

Uwe & der Rest von uns


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Februar 2006)

Besten Dank für die Infos, dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie die Saison 2006 so wird  . Also bis spätestens im Mai beim Dieter.

Grüße aus dem total verregneten Lipperland


----------



## uwero (19. Februar 2006)

Echinopsis schrieb:
			
		

> Grüße aus dem total verregneten Lipperland




Stimmt, -> gestern gab´s auch bei uns schlechtes Wetter. Heute sind wir ein Trainingsrennen in WOB gefahren. Hat in Summe viel Spaß gemacht, aufgrund der aufgeweichten Strecke habe ich hinterher über ´ne Stunde Bike geschrubbt ...... (fast wie in Detmold       )

Schöne Grüße aus dem jetzt sonnigen BS
Uwe


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Februar 2006)

Wie kann ich mir eigentlich die 3 "Downhill" Rennen vorstellen???

Da ich eigentlich CC und Marathon Fahrer bin, weiß ich nicht wirklich wie ich die einschätzen soll....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesengeist70 (19. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich mir eigentlich die 3 "Downhill" Rennen vorstellen???
> 
> Da ich eigentlich CC und Marathon Fahrer bin, weiß ich nicht wirklich wie ich die einschätzen soll....



garnicht  
kamicup und nachtglühen sind nämlich garkeine downhillrennen, die passen in keine kategorie. das sind eher cc-lastige sprintrennen mit fahrtechnischen einlagen wie zb. anlieger, steilkurven, northshore elementen usw.. bei kamicup gibt es in diesem jahr eine neue strecke, die 1,5km lang ist und deshalb auch ein gewisses maß an kondition verlangt.
da kommt man auch al cc und marathonfahrer gut klar. 
bis denne


----------



## kangaroo-power (23. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich mir eigentlich die 3 "Downhill" Rennen vorstellen???
> 
> Da ich eigentlich CC und Marathon Fahrer bin, weiß ich nicht wirklich wie ich die einschätzen soll....



Stimmt die Rennen in Barntrup musst du dir so vorstellen wie den Sprintwettbewerb beim Ski-Langlauf. Allerdings stehst am Start auf ner kleinen Rampe, neben dir dein direkter Gegner und hast schon den Max-Puls erreicht. Dann fällt so ein kleines Gatter und du darf loskacheln was das Zeug hält. Bislang auf der kurzen Strecke musstes du sofort deine Position finden, jetzt hat man wohl ein bisschen mehr Zeit. Fest steht, dass es anstrengend ist und im 2. Lauf will man es besser machen, was nicht immer unbedingt klappt, sie die Macke in meinem linken Schienenbein !
Aber ausprobieren lohnt sich unbedingt !!!!

think every time pink


----------



## Leinetiger (23. Februar 2006)

naja dann werde ich auch an diesen Rennen teilnehmen, aber der Downhill in Merxhausen ist ein wirklicher Downhill oder?
Das Rennen setze ich dann gerne aus...


----------



## uwero (23. Februar 2006)

kangaroo-power schrieb:
			
		

> .... was nicht immer unbedingt klappt, sie die Macke in meinem linken Schienenbein !


----------



## kangaroo-power (23. Februar 2006)

Meine Chancen mich nicht zu verletzen steigen proportional zur Streckenlänge!

Glaub ich jedenfalls 

tztz.... muss natürlich siehe heißen


----------



## uwero (24. Februar 2006)

kangaroo-power schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Chancen mich nicht zu verletzen steigen proportional zur Streckenlänge!
> 
> Glaub ich jedenfalls
> 
> tztz.... muss natürlich siehe heißen




Willst Du etwa Kami-Cup, Merxhausen, Nachtglühen nicht mitfahren ????


----------



## Blonde Beine (27. Februar 2006)

ratpack schrieb:
			
		

> , der northshore ist fertig, zumindest der teil, der im rennen gefahren wird:



Könnt Ihr nicht mal ein paar Bilder von eurem Parcour zeigen..?!


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Februar 2006)

Moin,

von der erweiterten Strecke in Barntrup gibt es, glaube ich jedenfalls, noch keine Fotos. Einige Bilder von dem alten Teil findest du auf der Bike-Sport-Lippe-Homepage unter "Fotos" Stichwort "KamiCup" und "Barntrup". Vielleicht erbarmt sich Dieter ja die Tage mal und macht ein paar Bilder von seinem neusten Werk


----------



## uwero (27. Februar 2006)

Blonde Beine schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt Ihr nicht mal ein paar Bilder von eurem Parcour zeigen..?!




Stimmt was blonde Beine meldet, Dieter,

meine Bande ist auch schon ganz heiß auf die neue Strecke. Du hast doch bestimmt einen digitale Kamera, oooooooooooooooder?  

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Leinetiger (9. März 2006)

Hey Jungs..

Kann hier mal gemand ne Auflistung aller Rennen incl Startgeld und Anmeldemöglichkeit ansagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (10. März 2006)

Bin zwar kein Junge  aber warum nicht:

21.05. 2006 KamiCup 06 in Barntrup, Startgeld 3-5 Anmeldung http://www.wekido.de unter "Ratpack"
03.06. 2006XC Rennen Kollerbeck, Startgeld sind glaube ich ca. 8, Anmeldung http://www.sv-kollerbeck.de/radfahre.htm (scheint noch nicht aktuell zu sein)
17.06. 2006 Iburg Bergsprint, Bad Driburg, Startgeld 3-9 http://www.fichtenflitzer.info
09.07. 2006 7. Springer Mountainbikecup, Startgeld ? http://www.team-springe.net
19.08. 2006 3 Stunden von Detmold, Startgeld 5-10 http://www.bike-sport-lippe.de 
26./27.08. 2006 Downhill Merxhausen, Startgeld ? http://www.parson.de/kumlehn/
02.09. 2006 Bad Pyrmont Marathon, Startgeld 3-18 http://www.briese-at-sports.de/index.html
14.10. 2006 Nachtglühen Barntrup (Finale), Startgeld 3-5 http://www.wekido.de  unter "Ratpack"

Die Startgelder variieren bei den Veranstaltungen je nach Altersklasse, daher die von-bis-Angaben. Es sind noch nicht alle Veranstalterseiten auf dem neusten Stand.


----------



## Leinetiger (10. März 2006)

Danke für die Mühe, das hilft mir schon sehr viel weiter!!!


----------



## uwero (10. März 2006)

.... langsam schmilzt der Schnee ......    

Dieter, was macht Dein digitaler Fotoknips, gibt´s Bilder vom schwersten Parcour in OWL????? 

      



Gruß Uwe


----------



## Leinetiger (11. März 2006)

Ja gestern waren es hier 6-8°C, aber heute als ich aus dem Fenster sah, traute ich meinen Augen nicht, als wieder 10cm Schnee auf der Straße lag


----------



## ratpack (11. März 2006)

Hallo Ihr da Draußen,
ja der Parcour geht voran, wenn auch nicht ganz so schnell wie erhofft. Denn auch bei uns schneit es, bzw ist es gefroren. Immerhin müssen wir 25o! Tonnen Schotter und nochmals 60 ! Tonnen Steinmehl verteilen. Im tiefen Matsch rollen die Schubkarren halt nicht so gut. Zeitweise waren die Schotterhaufen auch ganz einfach hartgefroren.
Mit den Fotos ist es noch schwieriger. Denn auf die Kinderdorf Homepage hab ich nur begrenzte Zugriffsrechte, denn in erste Linie stellt die das Wekido dar und nicht das Team Rat Pack. Wird sich aber bald was daran ändern, so dass das dann alles besser funzt.
Werde mal bei bike-sport-lippe ein paar Fotos reinstellen. Guckst du da.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## uwero (11. März 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Ja gestern waren es hier 6-8°C, aber heute als ich aus dem Fenster sah, traute ich meinen Augen nicht, als wieder 10cm Schnee auf der Straße lag




Hi Leinetiger,

guckst Du hier: www.fichtenflitzer.info  -> Forum  -> mein Frustreport von heute ..... hier gibt´s auch wieder 10-15cm Schnee.


----------



## uwero (11. März 2006)

ratpack schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr da Draußen,
> Werde mal bei bike-sport-lippe ein paar Fotos reinstellen. Guckst du da.
> Gruß Dieter




.... da gebt ihr Euch ja richtig Mühe, klasse! Grüße an Deine fleißigen Kids!


----------



## Leinetiger (14. März 2006)

Hallo an alle....
Am 21.5. ist ja nun schon der erste Wettkampf...

Ich woltle man so ne rundumfrage stellen, wie es bei euch mit der Vorbereitung aussieht?
Steht ihr schon voll im Training, trainiert ihr hauptsächlich für die Challenge?

Bei mir geht es leider etwas schwer vorran, grund ist das mehr als miese wetter dort draussen. sonntag habe ich nach über 2 std meine finger und füsse nicht mehr gespürrt und da habe ich im moment einfach keine lust drauf, obwohl das erste rennen ja schon in gut 2 monaten ist...

zudem steht bei mir dieses jahr, bis auf ein paar andere wettkämpfe, die challenge im vordergrund...


----------



## uwero (14. März 2006)

Hi Leinetiger,

NATÜRLICH TRAINIERE ICH NUR FÜR DIE CHALLENGE, KEINE FRAGE!!!

Spaß beiseite, z.Z. sieht´s an sich schon ganz gut aus. Bei uns hier im flachen Land bleibt halt weniger Schnee liegen´, so dass ich ca. 3-4 mal in der Woche auf dem Bike sitze. Leider jedesmal deutlich zu kurz, max. 1-2 Stunden .... Vorhin war ich wieder für ´ne Stunde unterwegs - bitterkalt. Morgen früh (05.45h) gibt´s die nächste Einheit.

Aufgrund den kurzen Fahrten wird bei den ersten Rennen wohl die Grundlage fehlen.... Unser erstes R. wird am 02.04. in Naumburg oder alternativ in Goseck sein (okay, einmal gehen wir fremd .....).

Ich hoffe in den Osterferien etwas mehr für die Grundlage zu tun, da gehts für 10 Tage entweder zum Lago oder in die Toskana.

Gut waren allerdings unsere Wolfsburger Traningsrennen (ca. 10 Stück im Winter), da geht die "Rennhärte" nicht verloren.

Alternativ zum Training stelle ich mir jetzt ein paar GPS-Touren für den Garmin zusammen ......   

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (14. März 2006)

was treibt einen denn um 5:45 auf das rad???


----------



## Echinopsis (18. März 2006)

uwero schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt was blonde Beine meldet, Dieter,
> 
> meine Bande ist auch schon ganz heiß auf die neue Strecke. Du hast doch bestimmt einen digitale Kamera, oooooooooooooooder?
> 
> Gruß Uwe


Dieter hat ganz heimlich still und leise doch ein paar Bildchen von den Arbeiten an der Strecke gemacht >da.


----------



## uwero (20. März 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> was treibt einen denn um 5:45 auf das rad???



Ganz einfach: um 5:45h fahren weniger Autos, da muss ich nicht so viele Langsamfahrer überholen .....


Spaß beiseite: ich trainiere morgens halt lieber als abends und um 8.00h will ich im Büro sein -> also Start um ~05.45h.

Übrigens heute morgen das erste Mal ohne Licht und ohne Frost!!!!


----------



## Stronglight (27. März 2006)

Wo melde ich mich denn da an??? Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal mitfahren, immer nur Sauerland is mir zu weit.


----------



## Speedhunt (27. März 2006)

Hi Stronglight,

die Anmeldungen der einzelnen Rennen finden beim jeweiligen Veranstalter statt. Die Auflistung der Rennen kannst Du Dir noch einmal unter www.challenge4mtb.de ansehen. Dort sind auch alle Veranstalter-Seiten verlinkt.


----------



## Stronglight (27. März 2006)

aha, bedeutet also früh da sein damit man nicht in der letzten Reihe steht 
habe aber auch gerade gelesen, dass es nicht für Lizenzfahrer ist, bzw. die nicht in der Wertung sind. Ist das nur für die Gesamtwertung, oder auch für die jeweilige Tageswertung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedhunt (27. März 2006)

Lizenzfahrer fahren komplett ausserhalb der Wertung, können aber gerne an jedem Rennen teilnehmen  

Bei fast allen Rennen kannst und solltest Du dich vorab über die Homepage des jeweiligen Veranstalters anmelden, da Du sonst Pech haben könntest und es keine Startplätze mehr gibt.

Hatte letztes jahr in Pyrmont augesprochenes Glück, weil ich es einfach verpeilt hatte, mich anzumelden


----------



## friesengeist70 (10. Mai 2006)

hallo zusammen,
hallo dieter, na sind beim workshop und fahrtraining alle schön fit geworden? es ist ja bald kamicup, da können die leut's es doch bestimmt gebrauchen, wo die strecke ja nun länger geworden ist, oder?
also bis denne


----------



## uwero (10. Mai 2006)

friesengeist70 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo zusammen,
> hallo dieter, na sind beim workshop und fahrtraining alle schön fit geworden? es ist ja bald kamicup, da können die leut's es doch bestimmt gebrauchen, wo die strecke ja nun länger geworden ist, oder?
> also bis denne



Stimmt Friesengeist,

die Challenge beginnt übrigens dieses Jahr so spät, damit wir alle reichlich Rennkilometer trainieren können. A la Jan Ulrich, der fährt sich auch gerade beim Giro d´ Italia für die Tour de France warm.

Mach´ ich genauso. Dieses WE: MTB Marathon Friedrichsbrunn. Ziel: natürlich nur die Topform beim KamiCup.

Dieter: bleibt´s eigentlich beim 1-wöchigen Vorbereitungstrainingslager auf der neuen Strecke in der Woche vor dem KamiCup? Ich muss meine Reifen schon einmal warm fahren ....   

Wird Zeit das es losgeht, schöne Grüße an alle
Uwe

@Leinetiger: wo steckst Du, lange nicht gesehen?


----------



## Leinetiger (11. Mai 2006)

der Leinetiger hat starke Kniebeschwerden im rechten Knie, weiß aber nicht woher die kommen...

Ich hoffe das ich am 21. fit genug sein werde!
An den Start gehe ich auf jedenfall!


----------



## uwero (12. Mai 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> der Leinetiger hat starke Kniebeschwerden im rechten Knie, weiß aber nicht woher die kommen...




  .... gute Besserung, sieh´ zu, dass Du schnell wieder fit bist!


----------



## Leinetiger (12. Mai 2006)

Danke!
es wird es wird...

Wer ist denn Samstag schon zur Streckenbesichtigung in Barntrup???
Woltle mir die Strecke sehr gerne vorher anschauen und Sonntag ist es ja nur von 8-10 uhr möglich...

Ist es in Barntrup ausgeschildert, wie es zur Strecke geht? Ich war dort noch nie!


----------



## Echinopsis (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leinetiger,

auch erstmal gute Besserung. Sonntag ist der Weg in Barntrup garantiert ausgeschildert, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Schilder auch Samstag schon hängen. Genaueres dazu kann dir Dieter (ratpack) sagen.
Das Kinderdorf ist aber nicht besonders schwer zu finden. Die Pestalozzistraße geht direkt von der Hauptdurchgangsstraße durch den Ort ab.

Ich habe mir die Strecke letzten Samstag schon angekuckt, ist wirklich gut geworden, besonders das Waschbrett


----------



## uwero (13. Mai 2006)

Echinopsis schrieb:
			
		

> ...besonders das Waschbrett




Hi Tine,

was hat es denn mit dem Waschbrett auf sich? Ist die Strecke noch immer gut mit dem Hardtail zufahren - oder müssen wir für Dieters Strecke jetzt die Hardcore-Downhiller mit 240mm Federweg einpacken?   

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Mai 2006)

Keine Panik  , ich bin letzten Samstag mit 'nem CC-Hardtail mit 80mm-Gabel gefahren. Es kommt eher darauf an den richtigen Rhytmus zu finden, ohne helfen auch Riesenfederwege nicht so viel.
Die Strecke ist natürlich weiterhin auch mit jedem 08/15-Bike bestens fahrbar und macht viel Spaß  .


----------



## Leinetiger (13. Mai 2006)

Nochmal eine Frage zum Ablauf...

Es stehen 2 Fahrer gegenüber, der schnellere gewinnt und kommt in die 2. Runde, der andere hat pech gehabt und kann nach hause?

am ende zählen beide läufe und der schnellste ist der sieger?

ich muss mich ja irgendwie auf das rennen vorbereiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (13. Mai 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Es stehen 2 Fahrer gegenüber, der schnellere gewinnt und kommt in die 2. Runde, der andere hat pech gehabt und kann nach hause?


Nein, es geht zum Glück nicht nach dem k.o.-System. Es wird nicht einzeln gestartet, weil das Ganzen sonst ewig dauern würde. Wahrscheinlich starten dieses Jahr 3 Fahrer gleichzeitig. Das erste Stück geht über breite asphaltierte/gepflasterte Wege, da müsste genug Platz zum Überholen sein.



			
				Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> am ende zählen beide läufe und der schnellste ist der sieger?


Ich weiß nicht genau, ob beide Läufe (wenn es zwei gibt?) addiert werden oder nur der bessere gewertet wird. Aber der Schnellste gewinnt, da hast du recht


----------



## ratpack (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
die besssere Zeit wird gewertet.
Also zwei Chancen für jeden.
Viel Spaß!
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Leinetiger (14. Mai 2006)

Die Strecke ist für das freie training am Samstag dann aber schon ausgeschildert oder?

wird es ein Rundkurs sein, also Start = Ziel??

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Enok (15. Mai 2006)

Richtig, Start = Ziel

Am Samstag werden auf jeden Fall schon genügend Leute da sein, die alle Fragen zur Strecke und Streckenführung beantworten können.


----------



## ratpack (15. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
am Samstag kann man getrost trainieren. Wir sind dann schon mit den Vorbereitungen beschäftigt.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Leinetiger (15. Mai 2006)

Na gut, dann freue ich mich schon auf Samstag mit hoffentlich gutem Wetter am Wochenende!

Uwe, bist du Samstag auch schon mit deinen Kindern da?


----------



## uwero (17. Mai 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, dann freue ich mich schon auf Samstag mit hoffentlich gutem Wetter am Wochenende!
> 
> Uwe, bist du Samstag auch schon mit deinen Kindern da?



    .... einige Tage nicht ins Forum geguckt und es gibt ´zig neue Einträge, klasse, endlich mal was los ....    


Wir kommen am Sonntag morgen, relativ früh, mit 5 Personen zu übernachten wird uns schlichtweg zu aufwendig. Außerdem wollen die Kids Ihre Dirtbikes zusätzlich mitnehmen und dann ist auch unser Auto voll ....


Übrigens: letzten Samstag in Friedrichsbrunn hast Du was verpasst, super Rennen.

Schöne Grüße
Uwe


----------



## balda (18. Mai 2006)

Jaaa, endlich gehts bald los!

Für den 3. Iburg-Berg-Sprint haben wir eine besonderes Leckerlie im Angebot!
Unter allen Teilnehmern, ausgenommen Fichtenflitzern, wird ein Smart Roadster verlost!
Auch sonst lohnt sich das Voranmelden!







Weiter Infos gibt es unter:

http://www.fichtenflitzer.info


----------



## Leinetiger (19. Mai 2006)

wenn ich mal so auf den wetterbericht schaue..
gibt es beim kami cup waschmöglichkeiten für das rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2006)

Warten wir erstmal ab, das Wetter wird bestimmt wieder besser. Dieter ist ja schon berühmt für das gute Wetter beim KamiCup. Den Regen jetzt braucht er, damit das neu aufgetragene Steinmehl noch mal ordentlich eingeschlämmt wird   Notfalls schafft Dieter aber bestimmt auch Bikewaschgelegenheiten. 

@balda: Ihr steigert euch von Jahr zu Jahr, in jeder Hinsicht, egal ob Wetter, Teilnehmerzahl oder Preise. Was gibt's nächstes Jahr? Eine Luxusjacht (für ein Wochenende)?   Hab' mir den 17. Juni schon rot im Kalender angestrichen  und auch Holger will dieses Jahr mitmachen.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Leinetiger (20. Mai 2006)

Wenn sich nen Marathon Fahrer auf einen Northshore Trail bei Regen begibt, dann kann ja nichts gutes bei raus kommen...

Speedneedle durchgebrochen, mit der linken Körperhälfte in die Brenesseln gefallen und die rechte Seite auf gerissen 

WIe ich mich auf das Rennen morgen freue...


----------



## friesengeist70 (20. Mai 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sich nen Marathon Fahrer auf einen Northshore Trail bei Regen begibt, dann kann ja nichts gutes bei raus kommen...
> 
> Speedneedle durchgebrochen, mit der linken Körperhälfte in die Brenesseln gefallen und die rechte Seite auf gerissen
> 
> WIe ich mich auf das Rennen morgen freue...



hi,
wollen mal hoffen das morgen keiner zu fall kommt. ich hoffe dir ist nix schlimmeres dabei passiert   ?


----------



## Leinetiger (20. Mai 2006)

naja die brennesseln schmerzen schon ganz schön.. 
aber viel mehr schmerzt der speedneedle


----------



## Leinetiger (21. Mai 2006)

super organisation und super event!
war echt nen tolles wochenende, trotz etwas schlechtem wetter, aber es hat trotzdem viel spas gemacht....

und, ist jemand mehr als 2 mal gestürzt? 
mir schmerzen jetzt gerade, irgendwie alle körperteile...


----------



## Echinopsis (23. Mai 2006)

Ich fand den KamiCup auch wieder prima. Schlamm und Regen waren ja mal was ganz Neues. Die letzten Jahre gab es ja schon fast eine Sonnenbrandgarantie. Ab Mittag war das Wetter ja trotzdem noch richtig schön.
Die neue Strecke ist super, auch mit Fangopackung  , das war wieder ein prima Einstieg in die Challenge4mtb und ein würdiges Jubiläum.
Die ersten paar Bilder sind übrigens in der BSL-Fotogallerie, der Rest folgt heute Abend oder Morgen auf der Homepage. 

@Leinetiger: Du bist auch ein paar Mal drauf, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, bist du gegen Joscha (weißes Bergwerk) gefahren. Schön, dass du trotz Bruchlandung beim Training Spaß hattest  

Wir sehen uns am 3. Juni beim CC-Rennen in Kollerbeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (23. Mai 2006)

Echinopsis schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand den KamiCup auch wieder prima.




    

LOB AN DIETER & SEINE MANNSCHAFT

... super Rennen, schnelle neue Strecke ...., nur die Sonne war etwas zu spät bestellt -> das war echte Konkurrenz zu den 2005er 3h von Detmold    

Sag´mal Dieter läuft das Nachtglühen auch auf der langen Strecke?

Gruß uwe


----------



## ratpack (30. Mai 2006)

[email protected] Ihr da Draußen,
erstmal Danke für das viele Lob, ich gebe es gerne an die zahlreichen HelferInnen weiter. 
Die gute Stimmung bei einem Rennen kommt aber nicht zuletzt auch oder gerade durch die teilnehmenden Sportler ... vielleicht haben wir einfach nur die netteren Rennfahrerinnen und Rennfahrer bei uns zu Gast. 

Der Streckenverlauf für das Nachtglühen steht noch nicht hundertprozentig fest.  Auf alle Fälle werden wir uns Mühe geben das Nachtglühen wieder für Fahrer und Zuschauer interessant zu machen. 
Jetzt werden wir uns aber auf die anderen Rennen der Challenge4MTB konzentrieren. (Ich komme ja sonst gar nicht mehr zum "Selberfahren")
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Leinetiger (30. Mai 2006)

Kann mal jemand etwas zur Strecke von Kollerbeck sagen?
auf der HP hört sie sich ja eher schnell an, ohne größere technische Schwierigkeiten...


----------



## uwero (30. Mai 2006)

Hi Leinetiger,

da brauchst Du Dir wenig Gedanken machen. Deutlich leichter als der XC in Altenau am letzten Wochenende, aber eben doch nicht richtig leicht.

Wenn´s die Strecke von vor zwei Jahren ist: Nach dem Start auf dem Sportplatz geht es zunächst relativ eben und leicht ansteigend durch die Felder, anschließend eine kurze Wald-Bergab-Passage, dann mitten durch einen Bach (da wird man nass) und über Asphalt bis kurz vor den Sportplatz. Dann wird´s heftig, es folgt ein knackiger Anstieg ins "Stadion". Trotzdem: das packst Du leicht, in Altenau warst Du ja auch schnell unterwegs .....

An alle Challenger:

 Habe heute abend schon meine Pneus in die Wärmedecken gepackt ..... wegen der besseren Haftung .... 


Gruß U.

@Leinetiger, guckst Du auch hier: www.fichtenflitzer.info -> Forum


----------



## The Daniel (7. Juni 2006)

Muß erst mal ein Lob loswerden:
Super Rennen in Kollerbeck! 

Einzige Kritik von mir: Leider ist die Info über die Verkürzung des Rennens der Hauptklasse auf fünf anstatt sechs Runden scheinbar nicht bei allen angekommen was dann sehr verwirrend war 

Gibt es eigentlich Fotos vom Rennen irgendwo?


----------



## NeoRC (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ja, es war beim Hauptfeld ein wenig durch einander. Als die Spitzengruppe nach der 5 Runden (letzte) durch das Ziel fuhr, haben zwei Rennkommissare geschrienen "Noch eine Runde", hat aber auch nix gemacht, das Ergebnis war das gleiche. Fotos sind unter: http://www.bike-dirt-zone.de/verein/pix/kollerbeck06/ zu finden.
Ich fand es eine sehr gute Veranstaltung, hat richtig viel Spass gemacht.

Gruß 

NeoRC


----------



## balda (8. Juni 2006)

balda schrieb:
			
		

> Jaaa, endlich gehts bald los!
> 
> Für den 3. Iburg-Berg-Sprint haben wir eine besonderes Leckerlie im Angebot!
> Unter allen Teilnehmern, ausgenommen Fichtenflitzern, wird ein Smart Roadster verlost!
> ...



and up!


----------



## The Daniel (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Kann mir hier zufällig einer noch ein paar Infos zu dem Rennen in Springe zur Strecke und so geben. Zur Strecke direkt steht ja nicht viel auf der Homepage.


----------



## Leinetiger (3. Juli 2006)

Das letzte mal wusste über den Rennverlauf und welche Altersklassen wo fahren, selber keiner so genau bescheid. Auch diesmal kommt es mir wieder komisch vor, weil die Herren ab Jahrgang 86 beginnen und nicht ab 87...

Naja aber diesmal wird ja alles besser  

Die Strecke letztes Jahr war echt gut, soll wohl diesmal kürzer werden, wie ich es gelesen habe.


----------



## kangaroo-power (4. Juli 2006)

Wir sind zwar erst am 2. September dran aber hier schon mal was Neues.....

So Leute, das habt ihr jetzt davon das ihr mich immer ärgert!

Waren am Samstag in Bad Pyrmont unterwegs und haben die 3 neuen Teilstücke eingebaut und ausgetestet. Fazit:

Sind jetzt 37 Km, noch weniger Aspahlt, noch mehr Trails mit g...... knackigen Abfahrten

und........

*1020 Hm*

yeah!!

Klingt im ersten Augenblick verlockend nicht wahr?? Dafür ist jetzt alles voll fahrbar, am Raceday gibt es auch keinen Baumstamm mehr zu überklettern.

Besonders gelungen ist der Anstieg nach der Startfreigabe auf der modifizierten Strecke und ein echter Lustigberg so 2,5 Km vor dem Ziel. 

Wir sehen uns!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (4. Juli 2006)

solange keine kniffligen abfahrten und gefährliche downhills dabei sind, solls mir recht sein


----------



## kangaroo-power (4. Juli 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> solange keine kniffligen abfahrten und gefährliche downhills dabei sind, solls mir recht sein




Also gefährliche Downhills nicht, aber was verstehst du unter knifflig??


----------



## Leinetiger (5. Juli 2006)

Eng, dicke Steine, 10cm hohe Wurzeln, die jede 50cm aus dem Boden ragen.
Das finde ich elekig


Aber mal zu Springe. Konnte sich dort schon jemand anmelden?


----------



## The Daniel (5. Juli 2006)

Also ich bin für Springe auch noch nicht angemeldet, werde mich, wenn ich fahre dann wohl nachmelden. Irgendwie steige ich durch die Rennaufteilung auch noch nicht so durch. Also Jahrgang 1986 startet um 11.20 Uhr? Und wie darf man die Renndauer verstehen? Wird eine bestimmte Anzahl von Runden gefahren oder 50 min und dann wer am meisten Runden hat oder wie?


----------



## Echinopsis (5. Juli 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal zu Springe. Konnte sich dort schon jemand anmelden?


Die Angaben auf der Seite sind ja nicht sehr konkret, ich habe einfach mal eine mail mit den sonst üblichen Daten an die angegebene Adresse geschickt. Keine Ahnung, ob das reicht, hab' bisher auch keine Reaktion bekommen. Dann lassen wir uns Sonntag wohl einfach mal überraschen


----------



## Leinetiger (5. Juli 2006)

habe ich auch gemacht.
bisher sind alle rennen der challenge super geplant gewesen, man bekam sofort information, wenn man welche brauchte, man konnte sich anmelden und wusste auch wann der start ist, genau wie die altersklasse, in der man fährt. in springe ist diese organisation immer nicht so das ware...


----------



## kangaroo-power (6. Juli 2006)

Na...... wollen wir den "Springern" mal eine Chance geben. Sie sind ja neu in der Serie und haben noch die Möglichkeit Erfahrungen zu sammeln !!

Think pink


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Juli 2006)

Da hast du absolut recht, geben wir ihnen eine Chance, das wird schon laufen  

@The Daniel: Bei CC-Rennen ist es allgemein üblich, dass als Anhaltspunkt eine ungefähre Renndauer angegeben wird, die tatsächlich gefahrene Rundenzahl hängt dann von Streckenbedingungen und Schnelligkeit der Teilnehmer ab.
Wenn bei einer angegebenen Renndauer von 50 min z.B. die Schnellsten ca. 12 min pro Runde benötigen, wird das Rennen über 4 Runden (~48 min) gehen. Zu langsame Fahrer können auch vorzeitig aus dem Rennen genommen werden, um Überrundungen zu vermeiden. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie die Strecke und die Rundenzeiten in Springe so sind. Als Anhaltspunkt könntest du dir die Ergebnisse vom letzten Jahr im Netz heraussuchen.

Bis Sonntag im Norden


----------



## Leinetiger (7. Juli 2006)

Die langeweile heute hat mich mal nach springe getrieben. die strecke war leider noch nicht ausgeschildert. ist aber dank des etwas feuchten wetter, sehr gut zu fahren. die allerdings waren teilweise gut viele brennesseln bei den single trails. mal sehen wie die genau strecke aussieht....

eins steht fest, der erste anstieg ist jedenfalls gleich hamma hart. ca. 1km bei 6-11% steigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (7. Juli 2006)

moin maenner und race-girls,

viel spass in springe!! wir sind gerade auf dem  weg ins 3-woechige trainingslager (salzkammergut). 

 die heutigen kommunikation smoeglichkeiten sind super - gerda faehrt gerade auto und ich surfe mit dem mda durchs forum.

sammelt schoen challenge-punkte, bis in detmold!

uwe & co


----------



## Leinetiger (8. Juli 2006)

wie, was ohne uwè ein rennen der challenge? das kann doch nicht wahr sein  Gerade wo ich dein Windschatten für den ersten berg doch brauch..

Naja ich wünsch euch aber viel Spass im Urlaub und man sieht sich in Detmold!


----------



## Leinetiger (9. Juli 2006)

Wenns dieses Jahr etwas gibt, was ich schnellst vergessen sollte, dann ist es definitiv das heutige Radrennen in Springe


----------



## luigi gt (10. Juli 2006)

moin

bis auf die hitze und die kleinen probleme mit der zeitnahme.
war es doch ein geiles rennen


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Juli 2006)

Ich fand's auch ganz okay, auch wenn mir CC-Rennen nicht so liegen.
Allerdings war ich froh bei der sehr kurzen Strecke nur ca. 30min fahren zu müssen, da wird man ja bescheuert, wenn man zig mal im Kreis fahren muss  . Die Fahrer im 75min Eliterennen konnten einem irgendwie leid tun. Ich will nicht wissen, wieviele Runden die in der Zeit gedreht haben. Dafür hatten die Zuschauer immer was zu gucken.
Stand in der Ausschreibung nicht auch was von ca. 3km Streckenlänge?
Bisher habe ich noch keine Ergebnisse oder Bilder gefunden, mal abwarten, ob da noch was kommt...

@Leinetiger: Warum möchtest du das Rennen schnellstens vergessen? So übel war die Veranstaltung ja nicht.


----------



## kangaroo-power (4. August 2006)

So Leute... jetzt sind es nur noch knapp 2 Wochen bis zu den legendären

*3 Std. von Detmold am 19.08.2006*

Ich kann mich noch gut an das letzte Jahr erinnern. Auftaktveranstaltung, Dauerregen und trotzdem voll gewesen. Geiles Moutainbiken mit anschließendem entsorgen der Kette. Hoffe für Euch das es dieses Jahr besser wird.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (13. November 2006)

Hallo Freunde der Challenge4mtb,

nach dem dritten erfolgreichen Jahr der Vielseitigkeits-Rennserie geht es natürlich auch im nächsten Jahr weiter. Es wird wieder 8 Rennen mit maximal 3 Streichergebnissen geben. 

Die (vorläufigen) Termine für 2007 sind:

1. 15. April 2007 "Warm up" Kurzmarathon, Merxhausen
2. 13. oder 20. Mai 2007 Kamicup, Barntrup
3. 26. Mai 2007 XC Rennen, Kollerbeck
4. 16. Juni 2007 Iburg Bergsprint, Bad Driburg
5. 28./29. Juli 2007 Jedermann-Downhill, Merxhausen
6. 18. August 2007 3-Stunden von Detmold (unter Vorbehalt!)
7. 01. September 2007 Marathon, Bad Pyrmont
8. 13. Oktober 2007 "Finale" Nachtglühen, Barntrup

Also den Winter über fleißig sein und im April fit in die neue Saison starten


----------



## ratpack (14. November 2006)

[email protected] Ihr da Draußen,

so der Termin für den KamiCup steht nun fest:
13. Mai 2007

Gruß Dieter


----------

